# Crazy, I know, but "It has character".



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 4, 2015)

The ugliest, most worm eaten, awful, piece of wood in my West Virginia house! I almost burned it in the fireplace, but decided to actually use it in my new house!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2015)

Can you back up a little? Where'd you use it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like over a window?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 5, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> The ugliest, most worm eaten, awful, piece of wood in my West Virginia house! I almost burned it in the fireplace, but decided to actually use it in my new house! View attachment 89130





Jim Beam said:


> Can you back up a little? Where'd you use it?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 5, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Can you back up a little? Where'd you use it?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CodyC (Oct 5, 2015)

I like it and you are right, it does have character! That's a beautiful room, too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree w/ Cody


----------



## winters98 (Oct 5, 2015)

I dont like it tare it out and go darker. Lol jk it looks great


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 11, 2015)

It must be rough having to suffer through that amazing view...... boy I feel sorry for you......

I think the room and wood walls look great. I like the "character" of the wood....... awesome job!!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 14, 2015)

WoodLove said:


> It must be rough having to suffer through that amazing view...... boy I feel sorry for you......
> 
> I think the room and wood walls look great. I like the "character" of the wood....... awesome job!!


It is torture to look out the windows in the above picture and see the following.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh yea.....real torture....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralph Muhs said:


> It is torture to look out the windows in the above picture and see the following.



Monongahela Forest? just beautiful.


----------

